# صلاة السلام لكِ أيتها القديسة الممتلئة مجداً



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

*صلاة السلام لكِ أيتها القديسة الممتلئة مجداً

*





*
    السلام لكي. نسألك أيتها القديسة الممتلئة مجدا العذراء كل حين، والدة الإله أم المسيح، أصعدي صلواتنا إلى ابنك الحبيب ليغفر لنا خطايانا.* *

    السلام للتي ولدت لنا النور الحقيقي المسيح إلهنا، العذراء القديسة، اسألي الرب عنا، ليصنع رحمة مع نفوسنا، ويغفر لنا خطايانا.* *

    أيتها العذراء مريم والدة الإله، القديسة الشفيعة الأمينة لجنس البشرية، اشفعي فينا أمام المسيح الذي ولدته لكي ينعم علينا بغفران خطايانا.* *

    السلام لك أيتها العذراء الملكة الحقيقية، السلام لفخر جنسنا، ولدت لنا عمانوئيل. نسألك: اذكرينا، أيتها الشفيعة المؤتمنة، أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح، ليغفر لنا خطايانا.* ​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

*لحن إفرحي يا مريم

 *





* بعد صلاة الصلح، يقول المرتلون بالناقوس

(الإسبسموس الآدام السنوى الآتي)

ويقال في أعياد السيدة العذراء

افرحي يا مريم العبدة
والأم لأن الذي في
حجرك الملائكة تسبحه
والشاروبيم يسجدون
له باستحقاق والسيرافيم
بغير فتور
ليس لنا دالة عند
ربنا يسوع المسيح
سوى طلباتك وشفاعتك
يا سيدتنا كلنا السيدة
والدة الإله
لكي نسبحك مع
الشاروبيم قائلين:
قدوس قدوس قدوس
أيها الرب ضابط الكل
السماء والأرض
مملوءتان من مجدك
وكرامتك
نسألك يا ابن الله ان
تحفظ حياة بطريركنا
أنبا (……) رئيس الكهنة
ثبته على كرسيه.



أونوف إممو ماريا تى فوكى أووه
تيماف جى فيئت خين بى آميرنى
آنجيلوس سيهوس إيروف
أووه نى شيروفيم سى أوأوشت
إمموف إكسيوس نيم نى سيرافيم
خين أوميت آت مونك
إممون إنتان إنؤو باريسيا
خاتين بين شويس إيسوس بى
اخرستوس خوريس نى طوفه
نيم نى إبريسفيا أوتين شويس إن
نيب تيرين تى ثيئوطوكوس
هينا إنتين هوس إيروك نيم
نى شيروفيم نيم نى سيرافيم إنؤوش
إيفول إنجو إمموس جى: إكؤواب
إكؤواب إكؤواب ابشويس بى
بانطوكراطور إتفى نيم إبكاهى ميه
إيفول خين بيك أو أو نيم بيك طايو
تين تيهو إيروك أو إيوس ثيئوس
إثريك آريه إى إب أونخ أم بين
بطريارشيس آفا (…….) بى
أرشى إرفس ماطاجروف هيجين
بيف إثرونوس
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

* شيرى نى ماريا*




*+ شيرى نى ماريا (1) أبدأ فيك بمديح. شيرى نى ماريا. نظم بقلب صحيح. شيرى نى ماريا. واشرح فيك واصبيح شيرى نى ماريا. قول غالى موزون.+ شيرى..بمديحك. شيرى.. كل ذليل محتاج شيرى.. يا بدء الافراح. شيرى.. لك عندى عربون.

+ شيرى.. ثمرة عربونى. شيرى.. يا طب عيونى. شير.. عزالى لامونى. شيرى.. كم على يقولون.

+ شيرى تاهوا عزالى. شيرى.. ما علمواا حالى. شيرى... ومديحك غالى. شيرى.. كالذهب الموزون.

+شيرى. جاءك غبريال. شيرى ببشلير وأقوال. شيرى.. وسكن فيك المتعال.شيرى... سر خفى مكنون.

+ شيرى... حل بكلمته. شيرى... وأشرق بقدرته. شيرى.. صرت كسمائه. شيرى.. يا عوسج بغصون.

+شيرى.. مخلص العالم. شيرى.. صار فيك قائم. شيرى... واستيقظ كالنائم. شيرى... ومخمور بفنون.

+ شيرى... داود فى المزمور. شيرى... قال بنات صور. شيرى.. بهدايا ونذور. شيرى قالا فيك بفنون.

+ شيرى نى ماريا. ذك رتك الامثال. شيرى.. على شبه ومثال. شيرى...والفاخورى ايضا قال شيرى... شبه عصا هارون.

+ شيرى... ربوات ثم ألوف. شيرى... حول العرش وقوف. شيرى... وشهداء متصلون.

+شيرى.. زدت فى الاوصاف0 شيرى.. عن كل الاوصاف شيرى... ومشيتى بعفاف. شيرى... وسميت صهيون.

+ شسرى... سالومى شهدت. شيرى... بان العذراء وضعت. شيرى... أمنت واعتقدت. شيرى... والخاتم مصون.

+ شيرى...أشعياء قال عنك. شيرى بان يسوع ابنك. شيرى... وخرج من بطنك. شيرى.. ونظرته العيون.

+ شيرى... صوفونيوس خبر. شيرى... بان يسوع يظهر. شيرى... شبه ندى ومطر. شيرى.. حوله صفوف لا يحصون.

+ شيرى.. خبروا منذ زمان. شيرى... وتنبأوا بايقان.شيرى.. ولان فيك بان... شيرى... ورأته العيون شيرى.. طوباك ثم كوباك. شيرى... حيرت العلماء. شيرى... بوجود الروح ولالماء. شيرى... قهرنا الاركون.

+ شيرى... ظن لفيك اقوام. شيرى... بان هذا الحبل حرام. شيرى... حتى حل وأقام شيرى... الاموات والمجنون.

+ شيرى نى ماريا. شبهك الأباء. شيرى... قبة وسحابة. شيرى.. ووضعوا اجابة. شيرى... وجميعهم فيك محتارون.

+ شيرى... غلب اقوام وسبقوه. شيرى... مدحوا ما لحقوه شسرى... جاءوا بعده وجدوه. شيرى... يسر خفى مكنون.

+ سيرى... فيك رضا قلبى. شيرى... من شأن كلبى. شيرى... يا مر يم يا حسبى. شيرى... تاجى وانا دون.

+شيرى... قبة موسى كان. شيرى... زخرفها بالالوان. شيرىة... وجعل فيها الاركان. شيرى...بكل آله وفنون.

+ شيرى... الله فى القبة. شيرى... صلوات ةطلبى. شيرى... والقسط علامة المحبة. شيرى... المن فيها مكنون.

+شيرى.... شيرى مجمرة التصعيد. شيرى... فيها زهرة العطر تقيد. شيرى... ياتابوت العهد الجديد. شيرى... وصفائح وقرون.

+ شيرى... نالوا نور من نور. شيرى... سبع سروج ينيرون. شيرى... وقضيب كان مذخور... شيرى باسم الآب هارون.

+ شيرى... هيكل بموائد. شيرى.. وبخور وصعائد. شيرى... وآيات وشواهد. شيرى... عنك يتنبأون.

+ شيرى... وجميع ما وضعوه. شيرى... فى القبة وجدوه. شيرى... ولقدسك ذكروه. شيرى... عذراء بكر مصون.

+ شيرى... لازم نترجاك. شيرى... عند الأب عساك. شيرى... يا مريم طوباك. تراعينا بعيون.

+ شيرى نى ما ريا. يا ابنة يواقيم. شيرى... يا فردوس النعيم. شيرى... فزت بالتعظيم... شيرى... ولك الفرح يكون.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

*لحن شيرى ني ماريا  
*



[YOUTUBE]PlDk8GdLf-Y[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (3 أغسطس 2011)

جميل اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

بنت المسيح قال:


> جميل اوى ربنا يباركك


*شكرا جداااا
للمرور الجميل والتقييم
*





أم لنور تباركك​


----------

